# Hydra killed my shrimp



## Jessica sergeant (16 Jul 2018)

Hydra have killed half my shrimp in the past week  i have done a water change, bleached and rinsed my plants and wood that was in the tank amd have scraped, squashed and boiled as many as i could find. Is there anything else i can do? They already killed 8 adult shrimp, and all my baby shrimp i had been waiting months for to breed. Devastated isnt the word.


----------



## sparkyweasel (16 Jul 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear that, especially after reading your posts about searching for shrimps and finally getting them.
Bleaching should have taken care of them. Scraping and squashing are not so great, as they can grow back from the pieces. They are actually amazing creatures, but but a real pest if you have shrimps or small fish/fry.
If you haven't got rid of them all, Great Pond Snails, _Lymnaea stagnalis, _will seek them out and eat them. You can get them from pond shops, and when they're done put them in your, or a friend's pond.
Gouramis also eat them, but not usually recommended for a shrimp tank as most species (maybe all)  would eat shrimplets.


----------



## Aqua360 (17 Jul 2018)

https://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/genchem/157-genchem-no-planaria-50g.html


----------



## Ray_Norwich (17 Jul 2018)

Hi Jessica, sorry to hear of your hydra breakout, they sound dreadful, I've never dealt with them before so can't offer any help on eradication.  I do have an overabundance of very colourful red cherry shrimp though and would be happy to give you a replacement group once you've taken care of the hydra problem.  I live in Norwich so not that far from you. 
Cheers
Ray


----------



## sparkyweasel (17 Jul 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> https://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/genchem/157-genchem-no-planaria-50g.html


Good call. Quite a few treatments will kill Hydra, but I didn't know there was a shrimp-safe one now.


----------

